# LAN PARTY Statistik erstellen



## Happy Chicken (10. Dezember 2011)

Schönen Nachmittag euch allen,

ich zerbreche mir gerade den Kopf über ein paar Dinge und wo sollte man denn kompetente Hilfe finden wenn nicht bei euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So nun aber zum Thema.
Ich und 2 Kumpels haben vor, Ende diesen Monats eine LAN Party mit ca.  30 Mann abzuhalten. Da wir für verschiedene Errungenschaften gerne nen  kleinen Preis ausgeben würden (Sieger insgesammt in Spiel X, Meiste  Kopfschüsse in Spiel X, Wenigste Tode in Spiel X, usw.) suchen wir ein  Tool das über die Dauer der LAN (48h) ein paar ausführliche Statistiken  erstellen kann.
Ich denke nicht dass es ein Universal-Programm gibt dass jedes Spiele  auswerten kann. Zu unseren Spielen werden aller Vorraussicht nach  folgende spielen zählen:
CS 1.6
CS Source
CS Day of Defeat
BF Vietnam
BF 2
COD 4
COD 5
Warcraft 3 + Addon TFT

Wenn Ihr ne Ahnung habt ob es für die oben genannten Spiele ein  Auswertungstoll gibt wär es echt klassen wenn Ihr mir behilflich sein  könntet.

PS: In der gesammten Location ist kein Internetanschluss vorhanden.

Schonmal ein riesen Danke und LG
euer Happy


----------

